# DVI to HDMI Cable from Mac Mini to Samsung HDTV



## jlaudio (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to try and help!
I also took the time to search on this topic and couldnt find anything related

Ok, heres the sitch!
Computer = Mac Mini 1.42 model
TV = Samsung TXR3079WH HDTV
DVI to HDMI cable connected to a Samsung HDTV TXR3079WH
the tv doesnt come with dvi connectors so i opted out and purchased the dvi-hdmi cable. i hook it up to the samsung tv and then boot it up and nothing appears on the screen. it just freezes the television to the point that i cant even change to a different source input.
I tested it with different resolutions (i had an LCD next to me to interchange with) and neither resolutions worked. I then thought it might be the DVI-HDMI cable so i hooked it up to my Comcast HD Box and it worked perfectly fine. I then took the Mac Mini to a neighbors house and hooked it up to his 47" Panasonic HDTV and the Mac Mini fired right up and worked beautifully on the Panasonic HDTV using the same cable. Went into System Preferences and under diplays it actually said "Panasonic HDTV" so it recognized the tv. and the resolution automatically reset itself to 1900x1200. Then afer seeing that the Mac Mini was capable of this and all the settings must have been right, i walked back over to my house and the initial problem started again. No Picture on the Samsung HDTV. After all this i found out that the DVI port on the Mac Mini works, The DVI-HDMI cable and the HDMI port on the back of my Samsung TV works as well. So i think it might just be a samsung driver issue? dont know how to resolve this issue. Any help would be much appreciated!!
thanks again,
JL Audio


----------



## tepsi (Jul 29, 2005)

I have the same problem with mini and JVC LT-37S60, a brand new LCD with HDMI. Works fine with pc connection and windows (pc conn. does not support Mac). When connecting DVI-HDMI the display shows very sharp picture for couple of seconds and then it starts switching mode and blurring the picture. JVC says it tries to find copy protection information from the source. Any fix will appreciated!


----------



## Amerist (Jul 20, 2008)

Could HDCP have something to do with this?


----------



## pauloans (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks like in 2009, the problem still exists.
I can't connect my mac-mini  to my LE40A557 thru DVI-HDMI, and the vga connection stops working after the splash-screen with the apple logo.


----------



## btokar (Mar 2, 2009)

I recently bought a new HP HDMI monitor.  Runs fine in VGA from my Mac Mini with an adapter, but I can't seem to get anything on the screen when running HDMI (using a generic HDMI/DVI cable).  Have tried rebooting and PRAM zapping to no avail.  Are there still potential issues with drivers and HDCP??

I have to switch back to VGA to see anything on the screen at all, so I don't have a way to diagnose what's going on; next step is to try a friend's DVI Powerbook and keep an eye on the monitors control panel. Anything I should anticipate?


----------

